# Celebrating a "50th" - your plans?



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

The wife and I celebrated our 50th wedding anniversary a very short while ago, needless to say there was some warm discussion as to the "how to" celebrate such an event. So before I type out what we finally did I'd like to ask you -
How would you want to celebrate your 50th - quiet dinner, family gathering, blown out affair, what or how????


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

We had a bigger event for my parents.
Sit down dinner followed by a "program" of sorts.
150 people.
My dd baked and decorated a huge tierred wedding cake.

The invitations said "No gifts but bring a favorite story".

Some of the adult grands told a couple of stories.
We recognized each of my parents siblings.
Mom's Homemakers Club did a skit.

And then the crowd started telling their stories.
We laughed ourselves silly!

We got it all on video and a professional photographer took photos.

It was a wonderful event with lasting memories.

Mother resisted and worried throughout all of the planning.
Dad was promoting it all!


For their 60th just the immediate family went out for dinner.
For their 65th we invited their 2 surviving siblings to join the kids and growing number of grands at a nice restaurant.

For Dad's 90th b'day we had an "open house" type of event.

All of these parties were FUN and created lasting memories.

Congratulations to you!


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Celebrated our 38th anniversary not too long ago. 
For our 50th we would enjoy a nice dinner with family to celebrate. That's all...we are quiet people.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

My thought was, as SageLady (congrats on 38) posted, a quiet dinner with family and possibly one or two friends, specially since there were only 2 of the bridal party left other than the wife and myself - the best man and the flower girl, all the others deceased.
The wife wanted, sorta demanded according to some, a big event with not only family and close friends but also many of her "friends" from the organizations she belongs to were to be invited also.

Just a short comment here: The cost of a dinner/party would basicly be on the shoulders of our DD and SILaw since both grandkids are just managing to stay afloat finanically. Sadly the DD isn't that great a shape either.......
To the rescue a very close friend said she would foot the bill for the party if'n that's what was wanted. Wife said Yes the party was in order......

Need I say more - party on........

Will post more about weekend event(s)...


----------

